# Hunting's Over



## glenway

Filled my turkey tag this morning but man, was it nerve racking. After calling for an hour, I learned the two toms I had been soliciting, were occupied with a girlfriend already. Forty five minutes later, the lone hen escorted the two gobblers in my general direction. When she strolled into the woods and out of view, my hen decoy's invitation was good enough for the longbeards to make a right turn, or wrong from their perspectives.

In the video, you'll notice I had already quit calling, because the longer beard was tuned in to the ruse and had made up his mind love was in order. The lone hen decoy was set at 28 yards, so the shot was 34 yards. Punishment was dished out of a Browning Silver with extra-full, ported choke, stoked with Federal Premium 3 1/2-inch, 2-ounce loads of copper 6s at 1300 fps.

It was my second day, after quite a bit of rain yesterday and seeing only a couple of hens and one jake. Also, my first video taped hunt. Enjoy.


----------



## youngdon

Nice bird and video Glen. Congrats !!


----------



## MountainCoyotes

good bird man congrads


----------



## Mattuk

Well done! Nice shot!


----------



## 220swift

Way to go Glen. Good shooting and very nice video....


----------



## Antlerz22

Theres proof you dont have to always call to get results! Good job and thx for the video!


----------



## Rick Howard

Awesome. I have to get out....


----------



## Scotty D.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt, and for sharing the vid., just missing the rock n roll background music.


----------



## glenway

As far as calling, I did a fair amount to get the bird. But, when they appear to be heading right in, it's time to stop trying to convince them anymore. Calling actually went on for about 1.75 hours but couldn't get the two gobblers to separate from the hen they were with, although they kept peering over.

I have more video of the calling and gobbling, but it went on for so long....thought I'd just show the grand finale and the end of my season. Any good recipes?


----------



## bones44

Great job on both accounts Glen ! My season was horrible as I had to run and gun and couldn't get on any mature Tom's. Glad to see some success !!


----------



## glenway

I don't have enough land for running and gunning. I like the portable blinds for turkey hunting, because the birds pay no attention to the danger lurking within. Deer, on the other hand, always see the new blinds and stay away. Turkeys just don't get it. Well. actually they do get it. Pow!

One-man chair blinds can be set up in a flash, and if you can carry all the other stuff along, work great, too. The larger portable blinds are good for extra people, youngsters, and moving around without being detected. I leave some of the gear in the blind so that I don't have to tote so much stuff when hunting.

On Monday, I was sure glad to have the cover, because the rain would have driven me home soon after it started.


----------



## bones44

I didn't have much choice as the farm I regularly hunt was getting new perimeter fence installed and they showed up two days before opening day and cutting down a ton of trees on the border and in the swamp where the turkeys were roosting. Broke my heart as that's one of the best I've ever hunted for turkeys. I can't sit for long periods of time anyway with my back being so screwed up so moving around does help. I'll be on em in the fall though !


----------



## fr3db3ar

good job Glen, Tom, I can't imagine you running at all


----------



## BondCoCoyote

bones44 said:


> good job Glen, Tom, I can't imagine you running at all


[/quote]
I don't know about the running part, but I can't believe he's hunting inside a fence!


----------



## glenway

Might have been the turkeys doing the running - away from Tom.


----------



## Antlerz22

Yep they dont run from his calling; its his smell--he stinks actually. Like Ben Gay!! LOL


----------



## youngdon

I don't know him ...is he a new member ?


----------



## glenway

Well, I sure don't know him like Antlerz does. Might be a good thing turkeys don't have great sniffers.


----------



## Antlerz22

Dont confuse Tom ---Don, he'll think; how long he's been - - - well you know














.


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Do you think he know's we've been talking about him?


----------



## glenway

I'm sure he'll be sniffing arond soon.


----------



## Antlerz22

BondCoCoyote said:


> Do you think he know's we've been talking about him?


 Thats the whole point!! No fun otherwise LOL--but we love you Tom-- as in a brotherhood /fraternity. Do they make scentlock pop-ups?


----------



## BondCoCoyote

I think he is snubbing us!


----------



## 220swift




----------



## BondCoCoyote

220swift said:


>


That's funny because I am actually sitting here eating popcorn!

I need to make sure my web cams not on......


----------



## youngdon

BondCoCoyote said:


> That's funny because I am actually sitting here eating popcorn!
> 
> I need to make sure my web cams not on......


Or you could just wear pants around the house....


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Not that it makes any difference but I'm at work... I sometimes go pants-less here too.

Lets get back to harassing Tom! Thats more fun, for me anyway.


----------



## Antlerz22

BondCoCoyote said:


> That's funny because I am actually sitting here eating popcorn!
> 
> I need to make sure my web cams not on......


 Good thing youre not eating cheese puffs!!


----------

